# Digestive Enzymes when feeding RAW



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello All,
We started Maverick on a RAW diet Jan 1. She seems to be doing ok. She loves it. She is still itching and licking, but I've realized it may be the Frontline that is causing this issue. When I did some research, I was so upset. I will never put that on my dog again. So no need to make me feel worse than I already do !  However, I have a question.... I've been giving her digestive enzymes for quite a while. Are they still necessary with the RAW diet? Any chance the supplemental enzymes are causing the itching? (I still think its the Frontline, but I'm looking at every possibility.) Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Which enzymes are you giving (what brand)?

What kind of treats does she get?

Keep in mind that it will take more than a week or two for the itching to stop if the food was the cause.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Can you list everything you feed the dog? Food, supplements, treats - everything.


----------

